# The Best, Most Bezel(less) screens for Eyefinity



## inferKNOX (Apr 7, 2010)

I did some Googling and didn't find any such a thing, so I thought it'd be worth discussing what are the best monitors for use the ATi's Eyefinity, ie those with the least bezel, etc, which would feel most seamless when used together, here would be worth it.

I've been thinking about it more and more, and am starting to think that if I can I will opt to get 2 more monitors... I was thinking maybe 2 Samsung T240s to place either side of my T260 since they're all 1920x1200.
Even though I don't/didn't really want to buy until there's some sorta 3D standard and the screens I buy support it and are at least LED backlit, if not OLED, one can always sell off and re-upgrade, right?

So for all those thinking about the monitors that would make the most fluid fit, what do you guys suggest? Please put some pic of the monitor(s) you suggest, but not too big please.
Just make a zoom of the bezel/whatever if you want to highlight it.

I pose my idea T240 (left) T260 (center) T240 (right):



Thoughts?


----------



## dadi_oh (Apr 7, 2010)

Even though they are the same res the monitors you are proposing are different sizes so things won't lineup properly from the middle screen to the side screens. When I first got my 5870 I decided to try out Eyefinity with my existing 22" Samsung (1680X1050) and added a couple of Samsung 20" 1680X1050) on the sides. The difference in sizes meant nothing lined up and it drove me nuts. I ended up buying 3 identical AOC 23" 1920X1080 monitors. The other advantage of having identical monitors would be that the color settings should match right out of the box. Trying to get the 3 different montors to give the same colors was impossible.

My bezels are wider than I would like but the price of the monitors was too hard to resist.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 7, 2010)

In order to get bezel(less) monitors, just remove the casing!  Then remount in a custom setup and have a breathtaking bezel(less) setup!  Might require some electronics knowledge, and a lot of balls to mess with an expensive monitor.


----------



## razaron (Apr 7, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> In order to get bezel(less) monitors, just remove the casing!  Then remount in a custom setup and have a breathtaking bezel(less) setup!  Might require some electronics knowledge, and a lot of balls to mess with an expensive monitor.



you'll still end up with a bit of border


----------



## panchoman (Apr 7, 2010)

razaron said:


> you'll still end up with a bit of border



it's incredibly easy to dissect the panel up to the point that razaron is mentioning.. some lcd's have a less of a metal border while others have more.. but you can take off the metal frame most of the time.. just have to watch out as you are exposing the ffc's and they may or may not be secured.. 

i've stripped down 4 different lcd hdtv's (actually did one last night ) to the bare (further than the picture.. 

if i was doing an eyefinity, i'd probably go all out and do something like that.. but you'd need some sort of custom enclosure to hold the panels.. 

if you need help, drop me a pm or something...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 7, 2010)

What about this-

http://www.ergonomicbusinesssolutions.com/product.asp?specific=676


----------



## AsRock (Apr 7, 2010)

Shame you cannot get smaller MITSUBISHI ELECTRIC  DLP  TV's as the baurder of those is very small.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.forumopolis.com/showpost.php?p=2990001&postcount=1297


----------



## digibucc (Apr 8, 2010)

I have 3x acer p235h 

the bezel of one is .6in(1.52cm) I position them so that one is mostly in front of the other.


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 8, 2010)

digibucc said:


> I have 3x acer p235h
> 
> the bezel of one is .6in(1.52cm) I position them so that one is mostly in front of the other.





you know better. we like pics and links not just one


----------



## digibucc (Apr 8, 2010)

more later, sry

how should i take them?


----------



## codyjansen (Apr 8, 2010)

digibucc said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100407/2161.jpg
> 
> more later, sry
> 
> how should i take them?




that looks so sexy. i cant wait till i have a job and i can afford a setup like that


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 8, 2010)

digibucc said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100407/2161.jpg
> 
> more later, sry
> 
> how should i take them?



thats better


----------



## n-ster (Apr 8, 2010)

digibucc said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100407/2161.jpg
> 
> more later, sry
> 
> how should i take them?



NICE! 

Now how about a picture from where your eyes would be when using your rig so we can see the idea better


----------



## digibucc (Apr 8, 2010)

n-ster said:


> NICE!
> 
> Now how about a picture from where your eyes would be when using your rig so we can see the idea better



i'll have to make a montage. lol my camera can't fit all three from where i sit. i will make it work though 



			
				codyjansen said:
			
		

> that looks so sexy. i cant wait till i have a job and i can afford a setup like that



thank you  It took me awhile to get to this point, and i do work pretty hard for it.  sooo worth it though.


i'll update with more pics soon.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 8, 2010)

moar pics:

ok it's merged, so pardon the cuts





this shows the overlap between 1 & 2





and this is the whole setup with tv





it's set up wide, not narrow.

one more for thoroughness


----------



## n-ster (Apr 8, 2010)

digibucc said:


> moar pics:
> 
> ok it's merged, so pardon the cuts
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100408/3.jpg
> ...



I hate you, you lucky bastard  Thanks for those beautiful pics


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 8, 2010)

I just got a acer p235h yesterday,it dont have the hdmi but it does have a hdcp dvi socket 

Nice setup digibucc


----------



## inferKNOX (Apr 8, 2010)

dadi_oh said:


> Even though they are the same res the monitors you are proposing are different sizes so things won't lineup properly from the middle screen to the side screens. When I first got my 5870 I decided to try out Eyefinity with my existing 22" Samsung (1680X1050) and added a couple of Samsung 20" 1680X1050) on the sides. The difference in sizes meant nothing lined up and it drove me nuts. I ended up buying 3 identical AOC 23" 1920X1080 monitors. The other advantage of having identical monitors would be that the color settings should match right out of the box. Trying to get the 3 different montors to give the same colors was impossible.
> 
> My bezels are wider than I would like but the price of the monitors was too hard to resist.


Ok, I get where you're coming from, but does the vertical size difference of <1" make that much of a difference or do you think it was just that you felt too critical about it?
With T240s and T260s, virtually everything is the same, except the minor size difference of 1.5" (T260 is actually 25.5"), so things like colour coordination are a non-issue. Fairly large bezel though, but well... trying to make the most of what I've got to work with. Don't think I'd ever afford 3xT260s, that's why I'm looking at T240s. Also, I don't wanna sell my beloved T260!!cry:


PVTCaboose1337 said:


> In order to get bezel(less) monitors, just remove the casing!  Then remount in a custom setup and have a breathtaking bezel(less) setup!  Might require some electronics knowledge, and a lot of balls to mess with an expensive monitor.


The only true bezelless setup is projectors lined up, but that is not within a reasonable budget or lifespan.
As for opening up monitors... that's for die-hards, since as razaron said, there will always be some border, so the end doesn't justify the means.


tigger said:


> What about this-
> 
> http://www.ergonomicbusinesssolutions.com/product.asp?specific=676
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100407/900-f16-b03[1].jpg


That's a cool stand, but what to put in it?

@digibucc
Thanks for the cool shots!

*EDIT:* If there's a couple of things I've learnt, it's that Dell, Samsung and Acer make decent screens, the latter 2 at decent prices (don't know about Dell). Looking at the Dell 24"+ line-up (I look at 1920x1200 rezo screens coz I prefer 16:10 ratio and HD), I must say, their bezels look minimal, and if I know Dell screens, quality is maximal.
Serious contenders for the best Eyefinity screens I think. Thoughts?


----------



## Indra EMC (Apr 8, 2010)

inferKNOX said:


> I did some Googling and didn't find any such a thing, so I thought it'd be worth discussing what are the best monitors for use the ATi's Eyefinity, ie those with the least bezel, etc, which would feel most seamless when used together, here would be worth it.
> 
> I've been thinking about it more and more, and am starting to think that if I can I will opt to get 2 more monitors... I was thinking maybe 2 Samsung T240s to place either side of my T260 since they're all 1920x1200.
> Even though I don't/didn't really want to buy until there's some sorta 3D standard and the screens I buy support it and are at least LED backlit, if not OLED, one can always sell off and re-upgrade, right?
> ...



i hope that monitor not cost too much....

maybe about $ 200 to 250, so... if my monitor are broken, i can take that one.


----------



## inferKNOX (Apr 8, 2010)

Indra EMC said:


> i hope that monitor not cost too much....
> 
> maybe about $ 200 to 250, so... if my monitor are broken, i can take that one.



It does cost quite a bit, cost me about ZAR5000, so about US$625.:shadedshu
Ha ha ha, nevermind if your monitor gets broken, what about if that monitor gets broken? I'll go crazy, lol!
That is one other problem with moving to higher end, if it dies, you feel like doing the same.
Maybe I should just sell it and by 3xT240s...


----------



## n-ster (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## TIGR (Apr 8, 2010)

n-ster said:


> http://i30.tinypic.com/16kqudh.jpg
> 
> http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/7493/views3nec2.jpg



Is this yours? I don't remember them ever making it past prototype stage.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 8, 2010)

No it's not mine 

But that is bezelless, so I figured it would be good to post it


----------



## Frick (Apr 8, 2010)

http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=890


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 8, 2010)

From your link frick,lmao 50mins till the video plays.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm getting closer...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 8, 2010)

inferKNOX said:


> The only true bezelless setup is projectors lined up, but that is not within a reasonable budget or lifespan.
> As for opening up monitors... that's for die-hards, since as razaron said, there will always be some border, so the end doesn't justify the means.



EXACTLY what I was going to suggest, but not worth it, you are right.  I thought it was too dumb to suggest, guess not.  

The best way I can think of is to remove the bezel itself and remount as someone above suggested.  I think it was Tigger.


----------



## Frick (Apr 9, 2010)

tigger said:


> From your link frick,lmao 50mins till the video plays.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100408/Untitled231.jpg



WTF, that never happend to me. 


BTW, that first setup is gorgeous, but extremely expensive as it's based on projectors. As inferKNOX said.


----------



## inferKNOX (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm trying to figure something out here. When one is using an Eyefinity 3 setup, do you need to use 2xDVI+HDMI or 2xDVI+DP, or does it not matter?
I think I heard something to the tune of needing to use the DP if using the 2xDVIs.
If that's the case, the best solution I've found is the DP-to-DVI-male cable.
Alternatively there's the DP-to-DVI adapter, but I think it would put too much torque on the port when the DVI cable is connected.

BTW:


----------



## Hockster (Apr 16, 2010)

It's 2 DVI + DP, or DVI + DP + HDMI. Using the HDMI connector disables one of the DVI connections. Eyefinity pretty much requires an active DVI-DP adaptor.

http://support.amd.com/us/eyefinity/Pages/eyefinity-dongles.aspx


----------



## jagd (Apr 16, 2010)

Correct you need a monitor with  DP or an *active * DP adapter .Active adapters you can find are : Dell/blizzlink/accell /sapphire brands .Take a look here to see why do you need an active adepter for eyefinity http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=306881936286

If you have more questions look here http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=110927  alot of things answered



inferKNOX said:


> I think I heard something to the tune of needing to use the DP if using the 2xDVIs.
> d=1271403450[/url]


----------



## Hockster (Apr 16, 2010)

My adapter is by Startech, it's not on AMD's list but it works just fine.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Apr 16, 2010)

If you use resolutions <=1920x1200 you can make do with a passive adaptor accroding to ati
http://support.amd.com/us/eyefinity/Pages/eyefinity-dongles.aspx


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 16, 2010)

razaron said:


> you'll still end up with a bit of border



All depends on the panel, some have close to no border. I guess the question then becomes, what screens use those panels?


----------



## inferKNOX (Apr 16, 2010)

@Hockster & jagd
Thanks guys, so I was right in my belief that either way, one needs to use the DP for a Eyefinity 3 setup.

@HalfAHertz
I also heard that a passive adapter, and thus the cable I mentioned is adequate for 1920x1200 or below. I am on the hunt for the cable now.

@DanTheBanjoman
So point us to a couple of those screens you're talking about.
Some pix wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## jagd (Apr 16, 2010)

That page is confusing for non-expertusers  ,take a look here http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/gpu50-ati-eyefinity-display-connectivity.aspx  youll see active adapter clearly mentioned .
Also take a look to http://www.widescreengamingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=64&t=18175&start=15 



HalfAHertz said:


> If you use resolutions <=1920x1200 you can make do with a passive adaptor accroding to ati
> http://support.amd.com/us/eyefinity/Pages/eyefinity-dongles.aspx


----------



## bubje (Apr 16, 2010)

You can also use this one: 
HP DISPLAYPORT TO VGA ADAPTER(http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/me/en/sm/WF06c/A1-329290-64265-3965876-3965876-3895841-3895844.html)
works with eyefinity and is a lot cheaper than a active DP-DVI adaptor


----------



## digibucc (Apr 16, 2010)

i tried a passive adapter, one of the better rated ones on newegg.  failed within 15 minutes.

it just couldn't handle it is my guess.  I tried to put 1080p and could barely get it to activate, and after about 10 minutes of play it no longer worked at all, at any resolution.

I ended up going for the active adapter.  I have heard people say a passive adapter would/does work - but no one that has used it for an extended period of time.  from my experience the passive ones don't last long...


----------



## AsRock (Apr 16, 2010)

inferKNOX said:


> I'm trying to figure something out here. When one is using an Eyefinity 3 setup, do you need to use 2xDVI+HDMI or 2xDVI+DP, or does it not matter?
> I think I heard something to the tune of needing to use the DP if using the 2xDVIs.
> If that's the case, the best solution I've found is the DP-to-DVI-male cable.
> Alternatively there's the DP-to-DVI adapter, but I think it would put too much torque on the port when the DVI cable is connected.
> ...



That be great in a flight sim with track IR using 6 DOF.


----------



## bubje (Apr 16, 2010)

digibucc said:


> i tried a passive adapter, one of the better rated ones on newegg.  failed within 15 minutes.
> 
> it just couldn't handle it is my guess.  I tried to put 1080p and could barely get it to activate, and after about 10 minutes of play it no longer worked at all, at any resolution.
> 
> I ended up going for the active adapter.  I have heard people say a passive adapter would/does work - but no one that has used it for an extended period of time.  from my experience the passive ones don't last long...


 
i´ve been using this one for more than one month now and works perfect
btw this adaptor has a active chip inside.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Apr 16, 2010)

After reading a bit more about it, you do need an active adapter for DP>DVI. ATI's page is very misleading...


----------



## digibucc (Apr 16, 2010)

yes, you need active for DP->DVI as that is analog->digital

the reason a passive adapter may work is only when you get a DP->VGA , which is analog->analog.

it didn't work for me but it is technically sound, and bubje has it working for a month (though i ask what resolution?)

also bubje, do you have to wait an extended period of time for the monitor to activate when changing modes? also, does the DP adapter monitor have to be in the middle of your group?


----------



## Champ (Apr 16, 2010)

n-ster said:


> http://i30.tinypic.com/16kqudh.jpg
> 
> http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/7493/views3nec2.jpg



That's the future of eyefinity.  Kinda high, but no seams.


----------



## Champ (Apr 16, 2010)

AsRock said:


> That be great in a flight sim with track IR using 6 DOF.



No, that would be great for simulating a tank fight.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 16, 2010)

Champ said:


> No, that would be great for simulating a tank fight.



haha,  but there is no good tank games with TIR .  And really it would suck in a tank as you don't really see any thing so might make you Costlofobic were as fight sim with TIR could make you sick until you get used to it.

But looking at that picture more scares me more and more.  Force feedback and those monitors on the edge of the table  ..

I'd still get 3 or 6 40" HDTV's before those things anyways one reason as my gaming normally involves my wife too.


----------



## bubje (Apr 16, 2010)

digibucc said:


> yes, you need active for DP->DVI as that is analog->digital
> 
> the reason a passive adapter may work is only when you get a DP->VGA , which is analog->analog.
> 
> ...



I have 2x 1920x1080 and 1x 1680x1050,Eyefinity resolution in Dirt2 =5040x1050
Some people say to connect the adaptor to the highest resolution,I connected to the 1680x1050
Changing modes (normal to eyefinity) takes about 2/3 seconds and the other way around as well
If I have some time left today i´ll switch the adaptor  to one of the other monitors to see what happens
As it happens it´s on the middle monitor at the moment,but like i said i try switching later on .


----------



## jagd (Apr 16, 2010)

DP->DVI is digital -->digital problem is clock source on cards http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=306881936286&_fb_noscript=1

According to Dave Bauman all DP-->VGa adapters on market are* active  * it is why DP-->VGa adapters working ,it is digital--->analog 
http://www.widescreengamingforum.co...sid=1f5a911032b1d5d7e2d8872dfc186abd&start=45

"There are no "passive" DP->VGA adapters, by definition. Unlike DVI, DP doesn't actually pass a VGA signal through.

DP outputs can actually pass some power through them so "active" adapters can be powered directly powered from the DP output, the dual-link active adapters require more power than DP can supply so they supliment the power from USB. " copy/paste from Dave Baumann



digibucc said:


> yes, you need active for DP->DVI as that is analog->digital
> 
> the reason a passive adapter may work is only when you get a DP->VGA , which is analog->analog.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 16, 2010)

ok, so it's not technically "passive"

it's still analog to analog, and DP by default already has some power, just not enough to make it digital (as in DP-> DVI).

thanks for sorting the confusion.


----------



## bubje (Apr 17, 2010)

Just to let you know works on all my monitors


----------



## inferKNOX (Apr 21, 2010)

@ bubje
So just to clarify, it's working for you with a passive DP->VGA adapter?
Max resolution for VGA is 1600x1200 though, isn'? So it's a no-no for HD.

Because of all the mixed responses, I just thought to drop AMD/ATi some mail about it and this is their reply:


> _I understand that you are interested in setting up Eyefinity 3 and would like to know the requirements.
> An active DisplayPort adaptor is required if you are using more than 2 monitors.
> Unfortunately, the passive DP adaptor does not supply the power required for a third display.
> Eyefinity information and supported  hardware can be found at the following link:
> http://support.amd.com/us/eyefinity/Pages/eyefinity-dongles.aspx_


So that confirms it. A passive would work for 2 monitors, but not when there are 3 on the card.

*Okay, so back to the topic, what are your recommendations for the best screens to use in Eyefinity?*


----------



## bubje (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes it´s working for me with this one:HP DISPLAYPORT TO VGA ADAPTER(http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/me/en...1-3895844.html)
it supports up to 1920x1080.It´s not really passive ´cause it has a active chip inside.
Amd is talking about dp-dvi,for that you need a active adaptor 
As i said ,this is working great for me and also saved me more or less 80 euro


----------



## inferKNOX (Apr 21, 2010)

All things considered, I think that a DP->VGA adapter is the best option then for one wanting to have Eyefinity at 1920x1080.
I'm going to look for DP->VGA adapters that support 1920x1200 and be done with this mess, lol!


----------



## digibucc (Apr 21, 2010)

I would have to disagree inferKNOX...

personal experience and all except for one response(bubje) from those I have asked have negated that. only one person I have heard has gotten a "passive" DP->VGA" adapter to work properly.
for me it worked, sometimes.  it would take forever to activate the screen and would get the resolution wrong often.  after gettting the active dell one it works like I would expect it to.
not telling anyone not to try it, go ahead - but i personally think it is a waste of time.  just spend the extra $60 and get the dell or apple adapters.

and not that I don't take bubjes word - i do... but the ratio of those who it has worked for vs those it hasn't 1/hundreds , tells me the chances are not good that any of us will be as lucky as bubje.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you 'forget about' the borders after a while?


----------



## digibucc (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah you really do.  they are useful when working obviously, i keep it on extended so that there are three separate desktops (and i use DisplayFusion, which gives me a separate taskbar on each screen, which only shows the apps on that screen).

when gaming i switch it to Eyefinity which gives me a res of 5760x1080.  I do not like bezel compensation - i'd rather have a bit of fish eye and some doubling then lose an inch of screen to the borders.
but as you asked - yeah you forget about them.  the only issue that comes up for me is when i have to move my mouse across the entire thing in an RTS or something.  

GTA series looks amazing.  it has the least stretching of the games I have tried, meaning it actually gives you almost 3x as much viewable area, rather than  just stretching the existing viewable area and giving you an extra 30% or so.  that's what most games do.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 21, 2010)

digibucc said:


> yeah you really do.  they are useful when working obviously, i keep it on extended so that there are three separate desktops (and i use DisplayFusion, which gives me a separate taskbar on each screen, which only shows the apps on that screen).
> 
> when gaming i switch it to Eyefinity which gives me a res of 5760x1080.  I do not like bezel compensation - i'd rather have a bit of fish eye and some doubling then lose an inch of screen to the borders.
> but as you asked - yeah you forget about them.  the only issue that comes up for me is when i have to move my mouse across the entire thing in an RTS or something.
> ...




Sounds awesome!  I cant view the pics of your setup atm because Im at work 

Im really starting to miss PC gaming


----------



## bubje (Apr 21, 2010)

Well i must be lucky then ,but i´ve seen some people on amd/atiforum and on widescreengaming who were using the same dp-vga adaptor and had it working.
That´s why i bought this one because after paying 250.-€ for my 5850 i didn´t want to spend another 120.-€ just to connect my monitors.
(http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/me/en...1-3895844.html)
PS if you want a dp-dvi get this one : http://www.accellcables.com/products/DisplayPort/DP/dp_dvid.htm .(130-€)
A friend has got this one and works perfect, cause some of the apple ones dont work


----------



## digibucc (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah that link doesn't work, it didn't before either. it has the ... in it which cuts out part of the URL.  I would be interested in which one it is though...
edit: here is the one i got working, DP->DVI

maybe i did just get a cheap one.  the reviews said it worked, but highlighted some of the same issues.  I didn't want to pay either but it was worth it imo.  when the "passive" adapter was working it took an extra 5-10seconds to activate the monitor whenever i changed modes.  

there are also the disadvantages to using analog at all ... though they will only be slightly mitigated as DP is still analog... albeit a higher quality analog. what is good is using DVI on the monitors, as a lot of monitors are touchy with input and aren't properly activated by VGA ... that could also have been the source of my issues now that i think of it...

either way you get it to work, eyefinity is awesome and everyone should try it


----------



## bubje (Apr 21, 2010)

Oops sorry my bad with the link 
http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/...iv.HTML#Overview - DisplayPort to VGA Adapter that should work

or  http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/me/en/sm/WF06c/A1-329290-64265-3965876-3965876-3895841-3895844.html


----------



## inferKNOX (Apr 22, 2010)

@ digibucc
Have a look here: http://www.widescreengamingforum.co...&t=17468&sid=435f5f415e10d659019aafff991de6a6
from what I see, it seems to have been a early driver and/or BIOS issue that caused some to experience trouble with the DP->VGA.
I honestly believe that by now with the new drivers, plus new BIOS I already updated to, it shouldn't give trouble.

Getting a $100 adapter is just not feasible for me, and after reading up on the DP standard itself, and reading several success stories (on this particular one) I'm confident there's a high probability I'll have success with the Bytecc AP-DPVGA: Directron (US) | eBay (UK)


----------



## digibucc (Apr 22, 2010)

inferKNOX said:


> @ digibucc
> Have a look here: http://www.widescreengamingforum.co...&t=17468&sid=435f5f415e10d659019aafff991de6a6
> from what I see, it seems to have been a early driver and/or BIOS issue that caused some to experience trouble with the DP->VGA.
> I honestly believe that by now with the new drivers, plus new BIOS I already updated to, it shouldn't give trouble.
> ...


yeah idk.  can't disagree 

this machine is my work though, not just play.  the card was part of a work upgrade so me personally spending just $90 to allow for 3xscreen gaming was worth it.  and the difference it has made in productivity has been more worth it than i imagined.

I just have enough to deal with already, I wanted the simplest guaranteed solution.  After the adapter I tried didn't work - and when it did was slow and iffy, I rmad it and got the Dell one.

Also - I think my monitors are not very good with a VGA input.  I think that may have a LOT to do with my frustration.  DVI/HDMI work great but VGA takes longer and is simply not as good. so regardless whether it started DP or not, a DVI input is best for me.

but for sure .  do it , let us all know - and then there are more known cheaper solutions available.  it's only a good thing.

edit: was just looking through newegg, and saw in my history that the bytecc is the one i tried.  again i could have got a bad one, or it is my monitor fussy with VGA. or both.  either way it got real hot and barely worked, and then didn't work at all after about 20 minutes.  But if others say they have it working continuously i can't disagree.


----------



## inferKNOX (Apr 23, 2010)

So you used this one: http://www.byteccusa.com/product/adapter/AP-DPVGA/AP-DPVGA.htm
Apparently there is one that is an updated and better version: http://www.byteccusa.com/product/adapter/AP-DPVGA-005/AP-DPVGA-005.htm
Sadly the latter is not available in UK where I'm shopping from. :'(
However, the former got quite a few people happy.

What I believe is ATi released it's normal 5xxx cards with drivers that were not completely ready for Eyefinity for the end users to be testers to help iron out all the bugs in the drivers, so that by the time they released the Eyefinity6 card, it would counter nVidia + be relatively bug free. I think people, being unsure about the adapters, then attributed the driver bugs to be adapters.

I say this after reviewing that thread and from my experience as a PC technician, that the problems were mostly driver based, with a few boiling down to failure/inadequacy of the adapters.
From what I understand the 10.3 were the drivers that finally made the magic happen in terms of Eyefinity coz they were also the driver that accompanied the Eyefinity6 card. So since the majority of driver based bugs are out, I estimate a probability of about 80% that even the 1st adapter in this post will work, and at £12.50, it's worth a try.

EDIT: that being said if ANYONE knows where to buy the Bytecc AP-DPVGA-005 in UK, PLEASE say so immediately! It's been almost guaranteed to work by most users and is cheap too.


----------



## inferKNOX (Apr 23, 2010)

Woot! 
I found the Bytecc AP-DPVGA-005 at Aria (UK) for £17.35 inc. VAT (£22.04 incl Delivery) and am hoping to have it bought for me!! 
Gonna try to mail the eBay seller (post #61) and see if they can organise the Bytecc AP-DPVGA-005 to see if we can get it cheaper there, for the UK guys that is. 

Edit: £20.32 incl VAT at cables-leads with free shipping.

Edit2: btw don't forget to give suggestions on good Eyefinity screens.


----------



## TekBoi (Mar 26, 2011)

*This is what I'd do...*

Sorry about resurrecting a dead thread, but I didn't see anything about it in the forum rules. So... I've thought about this quite a bit, and the contender is the biggest resolution monitor you can get right now: a 2560 X 1600 (about 4 megapixels) resolution monitor, it requires TWO DVI inputs, and as of this posting, it's going for about $1300 on newegg.

However, if you opt for a different approach then everyone else on this forum, you'll get a better picture. Here's what I'm suggesting: Buy three (that's what you need to beat the current contender in width) monitors than can swivel vertically. Get em at 1920 X 1080 as they are the cheapest right now. And get em displayport so they can natively be scaled as one monitor. I found an NEC display with a tiny bezel and a native displayport input. I also found a ZOTAC card with three native displayport outputs (not mini-displayport on most card, which require an adapter).

*This is what I found as of this posting: 
 3 X NEC EA231WMI-BK ($265 X 3 = $795)
 1 X ZOTAC ZT-40407-10P GTX 460 ($240)
Altogether: About $1000 for a 3240 X 1920 res screen.
That's over 50% more pixels (6.2 vs 4)!*

That's three hundred dollars cheaper than that 30" behemoth, plus you get more pixels, plus I'm calculating the video card in the mix. I think it's a no brainer if you have the dough. I didn't post any links cuz yaal are resourceful.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 26, 2011)

TekBoi said:


> Sorry about resurrecting a dead thread, but I didn't see anything about it in the forum rules. So... I've thought about this quite a bit, and the contender is the biggest resolution monitor you can get right now: a 2560 X 1600 (about 4 megapixels) resolution monitor, it requires TWO DVI inputs, and as of this posting, it's going for about $1300 on newegg.
> 
> However, if you opt for a different approach then everyone else on this forum, you'll get a better picture. Here's what I'm suggesting: Buy three (that's what you need to beat the current contender in width) monitors than can swivel vertically. Get em at 1920 X 1080 as they are the cheapest right now. And get em displayport so they can natively be scaled as one monitor. I found an NEC display with a tiny bezel and a native displayport input. I also found a ZOTAC card with three native displayport outputs (not mini-displayport on most card, which require an adapter).
> 
> ...



Sorry to disappoint you, but you need another 460 for the 3rd monitor.  Nvidia cards currently can output only to two monitors, even if they have 3 outputs there are only 2 links. Or at least this was the case until recently. Don't know why it says it can run 4 monitors on zotac's site. Maybe they added a dedicated i/o chip?


----------



## inferKNOX (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm thinking of selling my T260 since they're no longer made and getting 3x Samsung Syncmaster P2770H monitors (ea. @ 1920x1080).
Unfortunately, my shopping destination is South Africa and that's all that I'm seeing that is a viable choice both in price and availability.
I just wish I could get 3x 1920x1200 monitors and also ones that swivel... 

@TekBoi: When I made this thread it was intended to be a sort of... database where people would chime in with their ideas, so that we all get an idea of what are the best monitors for an Eyefinity setup, not to get recommendations for a personal purchase.


----------



## TekBoi (Apr 3, 2011)

*nVidia*

I'm sorry I brought up the notion of nVidia. Eyefinity is an AMD thing... my bad.


----------

